# Word Play



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

*Word Play*

The Washington Post's Mensa Invitational once again asked readers to take any word from thedictionary, alter it by adding, subtracting, or changing one letter, and supply a new definition.Here are this year's winners - have fun

Shel

1. Intaxication: Euphoria at getting a tax refund, which lasts until you realize it was your money to start with.

2. Reintarnation: Coming back to life as a hillbilly

3. Bozone (n.): The substance surrounding stupid people that stops bright ideas from penetrating. The bozone layer, unfortunately, shows little sign of breaking down in the near future.

4. Foreploy: Any misrepresentation about yourself for the purpose of getting laid.

5. Cashtration (n.): The act of buying a house, which renders the subject financially impotent for an indefinite period.

6. Giraffiti: Vandalism spray-painted very, very high.

7. Sarchasm: The gulf between the author of sarcastic wit and the person who doesn't get it.

8. Inoculatte: To take coffee intravenously when you are running late.

9. Hipatitis: Terminal coolness.

10. Osteopornosis: A degenerate disease. (This one got extra credit.)

11. Karmageddon: It's like, when everybody is like sending off all these really bad vibes, right? And then, like, the Earth explodes and it's like, a serious bummer.

12. Decafalon (n.): The grueling event of getting through the day consuming only things that are good for you.

13. Glibido: All talk and no action.

14. Dopeler effect: The tendency of stupid ideas to seem smarter when they come at you rapidly.

15. Arachnoleptic fit (n.): The frantic dance performed just after you've accidentally walked through a spider web.

16. Beelzebug (n.): Satan in the form of a mosquito, that gets into your bedroom at three in themorning and cannot be cast out.

17. Caterpallor (n.): The color you turn after finding half a worm in the fruit you're eating.

And the pick of the literature:
18. Ignoranus: A person who's both stupid and an a$$h0le


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Beautiful!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Love that #1 there.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

very fun...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks for posting it, Shel. I love words.... maybe too much....


----------



## inexperienced (Dec 22, 2007)

one word... CLASSIC!
but aren't these known as neologisms?
i remember doing some in school:

Catfrontation: when 2 females fight
Bagonise - to wait anxiously for suitcase to appear on baggage rack (i think this was the winner)
Polygrouch - always angry, complains about everything.
Footbrawl - fight at a football game
illiterati - dumb famous people
aginda - planning constanly where the next drink comes from

hope you luck them...


----------

